

Ask YC: What Non Web Application Startups have been picked? - xenoterracide

I've seen a lot of YC Web App startups, but I can't recall one that wasn't (given I don't keep close track). Can anyone tell me one? Non IT? or even just systems programming. I'm referring to the entire history of YC, not just this round.
======
simonk
* loopt

* xobni

* zecter

* heroku

* wundrbar

* <http://www.picwing.com/frame>

------
chriskelley
Picwing does some hardware:

<http://www.picwing.com/frame>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=277258>

------
jibiki
Just scrolling through the wikipedia page, it looks like there are a number of
them. Xobni, for instance.

------
lyime
Just hold on for a few few days? No one has been picked yet. Patience :)

~~~
xenoterracide
I'm talking all time, not just this time.

------
timcederman
Propable.

~~~
xenoterracide
<http://www.propable.com/> < these guys? (who have no index page at the
moment, epic fail on the web server)

